# Folk remedies............



## Exile (Nov 28, 2007)

After looking at all the threads talking about remedies I decided we needed this. Use these at your own risk I personally have no idea if any of them work or if any of them are potentially harmful for you.......in that case I take no responsibility.... 8) ..... But I think a folk medicine thread was needed.




http://www.health911.com/remedies/rem_indx.htm

http://www.earthclinic.com/remedies.html

http://www.otan.dni.us/webfarm/emailproject/rem.htm

http://www.lacetoleather.com/safnatcur.html

http://www.geocities.com/RodeoDrive/Mal ... edies.html

http://www.ethnomedico.com/english/

http://www.learningherbs.com/


----------

